# Shu Uemura eyelash curler DUPES



## perfectcover (Nov 23, 2010)

Since Shu Uemura is no longer being sold in the US, are there any comparable eyelash curlers out there?  I was pretty disappointed at IMATS this year when there were no Shu Uemura curlers being sold.   Thanks in advance!


----------



## MissPanther (Nov 27, 2010)

From what I understand, my friend who works at Sephora said their website will still be selling Shu Uemura curlers. MAC curlers are pretty good in my opinion, but they're certainly no Shu Uemura


----------



## iheartangE (Dec 7, 2010)

Shu Uemura is only going to be available through their website from now on actually   I've been trying to find a substitute at work and the closest thing is Tweezerman's Pro Curler (it's like a copper color-it is shaped almost identical to the Shu curler actually).  I bought it 3 days ago and I really like it but it's definitely a little different.  It's a little bigger and not quite as...smooth?  Like when you are actually curling your lashes it doesn't feel as smooth as the Shu.  But it's the best substitute so far.  Hope that helps!


----------



## perfectcover (Dec 8, 2010)

It does actually!  Thank you to the both of you!


----------



## sunshine817 (Dec 14, 2010)

try shiseido. i have both but i like shiseido better.


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Jan 6, 2011)

Shiseido, definitely.


----------



## kblakes (Jan 9, 2011)

I didn't have any luck with the Shiseido.  It pinched my lids. One of my coworkers raves about the Tarte eyelash curler but I may just order the Shu Uemera from their website.


----------



## SmashCakes (Jan 16, 2011)

I ordered a Shu Uemura one off eBay for only $4, kinda suspicious. Even if its fake for $4, a literal Shu Uemura dupe can't be that bad right?


----------

